# Growling...



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We were having some issues with growling if we tried to take something away from Scooter, never toys, only things he shouldn't have like socks, underwear, things he'd "stolen". He's much better about that but now we have a new problem.

At night I usually go upstairs to bed first. DH takes Scooter out for his last potty break and then they come up. While he gets ready for bed he'll put Scooter on the bed with me until we're ready to go to sleep. (Usually not more than half an hour.) At first it was fine but lately when one of us goes to pick him up to put him in his crate he turns into Cujo, snarling, growling and trying to bite! It's scary to me! DH has been holding him tightly and doing the thing where his fingers and poking Scooter's neck, like a pack leader would do to show he's the dominant one. 

Last night, since DH is out of town, I didn't think it would be a problem. I let him lie with me for about half an hour and when I reached for him to put him in his crate he went nuts. I did the same hold as DH, firmly told him NO, held him down until he calmed down and then he was fine. I put him in his crate and he went right to sleep.

What's going on??? I guess I'm going to stop letting him on my bed at all. Any suggestions???:frusty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, that's exactly what I would do. If he's misbehaving on the bed it's because he feels that his pack position is elevated because he's allowed to be up there. I would stop letting him go on the bed at all. Also, it might even be beneficial to you to set some rules about having him on the furniture, couch, etc. Until he learns his place in the pack very well, I would actually not allow him on any furniture and then eventually let him have couch rights, but make sure that if he wants to go on the couch that he has to say "please" first. By that I mean have him sit first and then say okay and either let him jump up or pick him up. I know that your problem is only limited to the bed right now, but it sounds to me like Scooter is confused about his pack position and perhaps setting some basic rules right now will help you out in the long run.

You can also apply this to food and walking through doors, etc. Having him say "please" until you release him is an important way to establish your role as alpha. I'm not sure if you do this already or not, but it can help in your case, I think.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm, I think he's trying to tell you he wants to sleep on the bed!! If that is the only real time it happens, then I would just stop putting him up there with you, it is probably confusing to him that he can go there sometimes, but not all the time. Dogs intrinsically want to sleep with their pack, so I think its natural that he might try to manipulate his way up there to the pack bed...but I wouldn't tolerate them bullying me to stay up there, either. I'd stop the bed routine for awhile, if not for good.

Gucci sleeps in bed with us, but she knows that she is not an 'equal', if she ever misbehaved up there, I'd put her on the floor in a heartbeat, but she goes straight to sleep and keeps to herself for the most part.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

No more "bed time" for Scooter then! I thought he'd like it, guess he likes it too much. He's very attached to me so it does make sense that he'd rather sleep with us than be across the room alone in his crate. Luckily our bed is very high and he can't get up on it unless we put him up there.

It seems like I've created most of the bad behavior by trying to be nice, guess a spoiled dog is just as bad as a spoiled child huh?! I feel bad that I did it though.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I totally agree with Lina. I do all the things she has suggested and I can tell you it makes for a well mannered dog. I have five dogs total, so it is very important that they all have manners. You are making a good decision by not letting him on the bed. I sometimes have to boot one from the couch, when I let another one up and the first one isn't to happy about it and lets out a low growl. I decide you get's to be on the couch not them. Good luck.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you give up and let him sleep there..... JK  I made many mistakes with Isabelle and quickly learned a lot of Belle's behavior was me ignoring or enabling bad behavior. I think you guys are doing great by correcting the behavior and not backing off. DH would back off to Isabelle and she quickly took this as I am his boss. I agree with the other advice you got here. Maybe it can happen eventually for a little bed time but sounds like Scooter isn't understanding it or he totally is and telling you how itis going to work!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I found this online:

Cesar Millan - the Dog Whisperer - says "you may prefer to have your dog sleep in bed with you. It is perfectly natural for a dog to sleep with other pack members, and it is also a powerful way to bond with your dog. But don't forget the rules, boundaries, and limitations; it's your bed -- not your dog's." When there is a pack of dogs they tend to sleep all together, although sometimes the alpha dog will sleep apart or in a higher position.

You must have your "pack" relationship properly established before considering allowing your dog to sleep with you. This means educating your pet that sleeping with you is a privilege not a right, and that when you say "off" they must vacate the bed (a married couple need some privacy after all!). (The sad, rejected look I get when I tell her to get off is so adorable. I need a picture of that!)

On The Positive Side:

There is scientific evidence to suggest that sharing your life with a pet will increase your years. And what better way to bond with your pet than sharing a cuddle at night. There is a research study that found that those pets who sleep in bed with their owner will live longer and be healthier.

There is also evidence to suggest that even in sleep brains subconsciously interact, and the peaceful waves emitted by your loved pet can influence your brain for the good.

On The Negative Side:

Disease, dirt, and fleas can be picked up by your cute little puppy and brought into your bed.

YES, a dog in the bed is alot of extra work, IMO. Keeping them CLEAN. I always have people ask me how I keep her so clean and it is baths every week, spot baths every day, washing her feet at night before bed, combing her out to make sure all the lil' twigs and crap are off of her because I certainly don't want to bring that crap in my bed! The few times I have skipped the nightly brush out (being sick or whatever) I've found twigs on my bed, etc! lol Ack. I get so skeeved out by stuff like that. But if she's going to be where the humans are, bed, couches, etc. She's got to be as clean as the humans!


Disturbed sleep and restless nights are another bonus that may be gained from sharing your bed with a pet.

Yes, In fact, last night I was woken up with her licky-love, licking my hand and giving me kisses at 3am, yes, its sweet...but not so much at 3am! Although, I have a problem right now that she is drinking too much water at night and having to pee in the middle of the night, I have got to resolve this, asap!

Jealousy, aggressive behavior, and family divisions have also been attributed to pet sleeping arrangements.

I don't know about all this, I haven't really had this problem, maybe its because she's always slept with the pack and I established alpha during puppyhood. Can't imagine my kids being jealous of her in bed with us? lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thank you for the info! Last night I brought him upstairs and he just stood by the bed looking up with this look of, "Ok, put me up there." I played with him quietly for a few minutes on the floor and then he went to DH's side of the bed and he stretched out there on the floor. (DH is out of town.) I picked him up and he was pulling away from me trying to jump onto the bed. Into his crate he went.  He went right to sleep and I didn't hear a peep until almost 7:30 this morning.

I think I felt worse than he did.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's a great start! It sounds like he already knows you are boss, but maybe just tested his limits a bit, like teenagers do


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, and lucky me, I have 2 of those in the house too!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Yeah, and lucky me, I have 2 of those in the house too!


* I completely understand. Lilly just went through another "testing" stage and with two teens (14 an 16) having what seems like everyone testing you can be a headach. Good luck and God bless.*


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Any suggestions???:frusty:


NILF  It sounds so easy that people don't pay attention to it but oh does it give you a happier house.
http://www.pets.ca/articles/article-dog_nilf.htm
Good luck!


----------

